# Food Safety News Mon 10/14/2019



## daveomak.fs (Oct 14, 2019)

Food Safety News
Mon 10/14/2019 4:02 AM
Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser.








* JBS USA drops ractopamine amidst trade opportunities with China*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 14, 2019 12:05 am Mega-producer JBS USA has banned the use of ractopamine in the hogs it purchases because it sees a trade opportunity with China where the growth drug remains prohibited. JBS, owned by JBS S.A. based in Brazil, hopes to help China fill a huge gap created by the African swine disease by supplying it with ractopamine-free pork....  Continue Reading



* Exploring the technology of food safety culture with FDA’s Yiannas*
By Jim Mann on Oct 14, 2019 12:04 am Opinion Frank Yiannas, nearing completion of his first year as FDA’s Deputy Commissioner for Food Policy and Response, opened the 2019 Food Safety Consortium Conference recently in Schaumburg, IL. This was his third time to present at the event. His first two were while serving as Walmart’s global vice president for food safety. The man’s passion for...  Continue Reading



* Worker at fresh produce company positive for hepatitis A; alert issued*
By News Desk on Oct 14, 2019 12:02 am A food handler has tested positive for hepatitis A, spurring a public alert for anyone who bought fresh fruits or vegetables from a specific Brother’s Produce location. The New Jersey Department of Health is working with the Paterson Department of Health to notify residents about the situation involving a worker at Brother’s Produce at 327...  Continue Reading



* FDA sends warning letters to two food companies in northeast region of U.S.*
By News Desk on Oct 14, 2019 12:01 am Hans Kissle Company LLC and Harold Brey & Sons Inc. are the latest food companies to receive warning letters from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration. Hans Kissie is in Haverhill, MA, and Harold Brey & Sons is in Jeffersonville, NY. The Hans Kissle ready-to-eat (RTE) salads and prepared foods manufacturing facility at 9 Creek Brook...  Continue Reading


----------

